# Your Golfing Youtubers



## selwood90 (Jan 18, 2016)

So then, I'm sure we all watch atleast a few. I probably watch more than most. And as I'm currently mad for anything golf. Who do you watch? 

I tend to watch;
Pete finch
Rick shiels
Quest golf
Chris ryan
Meandmygolf
Crossfield (dare I admit it?!)
Buzza

Any hidden gems out there iv missed? Always on the lookout for some new content to watch.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 18, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0JkD_eaztCCXmPKd9KZcKw


----------



## Grogger (Jan 18, 2016)

Stumbled across a channel over Christmas called Mood Swings Golf. Just 2 high handicappers from Burnley who do course VLOG's round the North West. 

Nowhere near the quality of Shiels and the like but makes a nice change watching 2 lads having a social round. They do some videos of them having lessons trying to reach single figures also. 

Not for everyone on here I imagine but I enjoy it.


----------



## paddyc (Jan 18, 2016)

Shiels
Crossfield
Jeff Ritter


----------



## Capella (Jan 19, 2016)

Pretty much in order of preference:

Peter Finch
Rick Shiels
Quest Golf
Mood Swings Golf
Buzza
Carter's Golf
Me and My Golf

I don't follow Mark Crossfield anymore, because I don't care much for his sense of humor. Now I only watch the occasional vlog on his channel if the Buzzman is in it.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 19, 2016)

I watch quite a few to see their take on things but my favourites list

Peter Finch

Rick Shiels - (please stop repeating everything you say)

Me and my golf

Mark Crossfied - until I get fed up with him

Chris Ryan

Shawn Clements

Loads of others


----------



## Slab (Jan 19, 2016)

My big frustration with all the internet tutorials & 'celeb pros' etc that I've seen is all the faffin'

3 minute video will invariably have the last 10 seconds of club actually swinging at a ball and 2min 50 of gibbering build up about what they intend to do

Its three things:


Short intro
Show the swing
Replay it again & again slowed down & from diff angles with audio instructions/tutorial dubbed over


Its not difficult 
:rant:


----------



## Doh (Jan 19, 2016)

I watch the usual ones mentioned but also like Mike Malaska and Monte Sheinblum both Americans who have played on tour and both have very interesting things to say about the golf swing.


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jan 19, 2016)

As above really, but with the addition of people like Lucas Wald, Kelvin Miyahira and PureSwingTV. Can be a little bit boring/technical for some people but it works for me. 

I'm growing less fond of Crossfield as time goes by. Especially in the recent reviews/videos at the Honiton golf cave with Pickard/Lockey, he's coming across like that kid at school who thought they knew everything and anyone else's opinion doesn't matter. Wasn't always like that. Also seems to be having regular direct digs at Rick Shiels for using more shots in his club reviews and in the process of doing so contradicts himself. I'm a fan of how Rick is using more shots in his reviews and yes, I do think it's useful. 

All we seem to get from Crossfield now is "this is the tech, glaze over that tripe, let me hit 3 shots and try and predict the GC2 numbers because I'm a walking launch monitor, oh I was close enough, get custom fit."


----------



## Albanach (Jan 19, 2016)

Really enjoy Chris Ryan videos - easy to follow well described and pretty short.


----------



## Crow (Jan 19, 2016)

Steve Buzza for me, seems the most genuine, I just avoid his vlogs where Mark Crossfield features.

I still like Rick Shiels but Peter Finch seems to be getting so self-indulgent that I'm going off him; strange musings about his day and thoughts, often nothing to do with golf, and a lot of slow-mos of his swing set to music....

Do agree with Slab though, if they're going to do an instructional video then just cut to the chase!


----------



## Keeno (Jan 19, 2016)

I tend to just watch the Vlogs now and new club reviews, not overly interested in the instructional stuff.  I do find Crossfield pretty funny, but can see why he is not for everyone.  The quest for the open, quest to 350, slow mo's etc from PF and RS is also fairly tedious.

Order of Preference of channels

Crossfield
Buzza
Shiels
Finch

I struggle to watch meandmygolf, both seem nice enough guys and clued on, but find it all very boring.

But at the end of the day its free entertainment and they all do a cracking job in their own ways.


----------



## Joff (Jan 19, 2016)

Steve Buzza's.


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jan 19, 2016)

I think some of Peter Finch's vlogs are specifically made not to be too golf orientated. I quite like his vlogs about how he's preparing off the course for his attempt at open qualifying. 

On the other side of it, I prefer his coaching/golf-related vids to Rick, but Rick definitely has the upper hand for equipment reviews.

Just watched one of Buzza's vids this morning about the new chromesoft, zoned out 3 minutes in. Are all his videos that boring?


----------



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2016)

I watch Chris Ryan's stuff - I also have lessons with him, and he is very good.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 19, 2016)

Foliage Finder said:



			As above really, but with the addition of people like Lucas Wald, Kelvin Miyahira and PureSwingTV. Can be a little bit boring/technical for some people but it works for me. 

I'm growing less fond of Crossfield as time goes by. Especially in the recent reviews/videos at the Honiton golf cave with Pickard/Lockey, he's coming across like that kid at school who thought they knew everything and anyone else's opinion doesn't matter. Wasn't always like that. Also seems to be having regular direct digs at Rick Shiels for using more shots in his club reviews and in the process of doing so contradicts himself. I'm a fan of how Rick is using more shots in his reviews and yes, I do think it's useful. 

*All we seem to get from Crossfield now is "this is the tech, glaze over that tripe, let me hit 3 shots and try and predict the GC2 numbers because I'm a walking launch monitor, oh I was close enough, get custom fit."*

Click to expand...

Spot on  

The shame is that I still think he is the best coach out there if you had a lesson in person with him.  But you can't translate that to You Tube very well as by definition the audience is too generic. I think he is backing himself into a corner with his instructional videos as I'm not that sure anymore what he's trying to say with them, apart from the fact that it is all very specific to individual golfers.

Also you need someone like him to cut through all the marketing stuff too many people accept on face value and do not test. Plus he is right that strike will override all the tech in the world.  But he does seem to be going too far with the dismissing of it all now.

And Lockey now just seems to be mostly relegated to his lap dog to laugh at his comments and hold the camera.  Which is a shame as he seems a decent bloke.


----------



## selwood90 (Jan 19, 2016)

Chris ryan is probably my favourite out the lot for the instructional side of things. He doesn't harp on, or try and be funny. His videos do what they title says, rather than clicking on some people's videos and as you say, having 70% of the video of them doing there pitch to be an Internet star. But in a way I can't fault those that do, because it works and they live a good life out of it. Just depends on what you prefer watching I think.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 19, 2016)

Alistar Taylor from Herons Reach  he does club reviews and keeps things simple, good to watch .


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 19, 2016)

Given up with Crossfield, Just seems to be him and the ugly one pulling stupid faces.

Tend to just follow Shiels and Finch now.

In terms on instruction much prefer F2F time on the range with a pro.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 19, 2016)

I'd never heard of them before reading this but I've just watched Mood Swings Golf at Nelson GC.
i can't put my finger on why but I enjoyed it, I had a chuckle when one called the Other a 'Skinny Chuck Norris', Have a look, he really is!

Nelson GC Looks a nice course Also, I'll have to give it a go.

Im also getting Strangely addicted to Peter Finch's daily routine.I'm looking forward to Upcoming Videos where he's seen Brushing his Teeth and Hanging out the Washing... not at the same time obviously :thup:


----------



## dan2844 (Jan 19, 2016)

Ive only just started watching golfers on youtube personally, so i havent heard of may of these. i am subscribed to Crossfield although im yet to get sick of him (so to speak) but i will be for sure checking out alot of the others above.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 19, 2016)

Has anyone seen the Video with Crossfield and Lockey following Paige Spiranac round the Course.

Scary Stuff!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UdSK4LcEAA4


----------



## One Planer (Jan 19, 2016)

Peter Finch and Paul Wilson are about the only ones I watch.

Crossfield is far to up himself.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 19, 2016)

Having watched hours and hours of videos,instruction,tech,fittings,vlogs etc I have realised I have wasted so many hours of my life watching these people.

The thing is first of all I was watching them for a reason when I started golf mainly to pick up tips and information,then I started watching vlogs on courses I was likely to play or had played to see how I compared.

I still watch them occasionally but to be honest they all get on my wick now as they are all attention seekers and over act everything to the extreme.
Having met some of them they are actually different to the internet so that tells me they are not being themselves but playing to the camera[perhaps that's what they are actually trying to do to make it more watchable]however I have finally got a grip and realised I have wasted hours watching golfers play when I probably should have been out playing or practicing myself.
Imo


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 19, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Has anyone seen the Video with Crossfield and Lockey following Paige Spiranac round the Course.

Scary Stuff!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UdSK4LcEAA4

Click to expand...

Yup, seem to remember there's 2 of them isn't there?  

Remember seeing part of one of them and I thought Paige came out of this very well as she came across as very nice, patient and a decent fun person. Especially bearing in mind how nervous she must have been with all the media hype about her appearance, the fact she must get hit on by blokes constantly and be heartily sick of it and the fact she was trying to practice before the tournament started but got saddled with Beavis and Butthead following her round. 

Crossfield just came across as a bit childish and immature at times, but then again no change there.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 19, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Having watched hours and hours of videos,instruction,tech,fittings,vlogs etc I have realised I have wasted so many hours of my life watching these people.

The thing is first of all I was watching them for a reason when I started golf mainly to pick up tips and information,then I started watching vlogs on courses I was likely to play or had played to see how I compared.

I still watch them occasionally but to be honest they all get on my wick now as they are all attention seekers and over act everything to the extreme.
Having met some of them they are actually different to the internet so that tells me they are not being themselves but playing to the camera[perhaps that's what they are actually trying to do to make it more watchable]however *I have finally got a grip and realised I have wasted hours watching golfers play when I probably should have been out playing or practicing myself*.
Imo
		
Click to expand...

I mostly watch them whilst I am doing all the cooking/washing up which I do in our house.  Quite a pleasant way to spend a couple of hours on a Sunday afternoon, beer in one hand, tablet in front of me preparing the food.  As for being attention seekers then I suppose you have to be to some extent to be on You Tube.


----------



## Sybez (Jan 19, 2016)

Couple of good ones I've watched over the years;

Karl Vilips (14y/o superstar in the making) - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8vjEEP0H4061GFT5OcyGKw
Dave Marsh (not uploaded for over a year but back catalogue is very good) - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPBFowKQZp-319O3fJp1U7A
Cristo Garcia Myswingevo (for all the hogan swingers) - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKhzOGU4U8o9xVU7MqK6s9g
Andrew Rice - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjmwmK_G3H8iJHaaYGiLn6g


----------



## Capella (Jan 19, 2016)

Just realized I forgot to mention Brandon&Matt. Not instructional, mostly course vlogs, spoofs and a few trickshots, great sense of humour.


----------



## Keeno (Jan 19, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I mostly watch them whilst I am doing all the cooking/washing up which I do in our house.  Quite a pleasant way to spend a couple of hours on a Sunday afternoon, beer in one hand, tablet in front of me preparing the food.  As for being attention seekers then I suppose you have to be to some extent to be on You Tube.
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree this approach has helped kill many a dark night in the kitchen.  Some the course vlog's are great viewing


----------



## Sats (Jan 19, 2016)

I like most of them - I cannot stand the general public and the comments sections though.


----------



## jak kez 187 (Jan 19, 2016)

If you think Crossfield is annoying on YouTube then don't follow him on Twitter whatever you do.

He's absolutely insufferable.


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 19, 2016)

Watch finch and shiels. Can't stand crossfield now, just don't get why he and lockey and my to everything. Just doesn't make sense. 

For more technical stuff I also watch Martin Chuck. He tends to explain things in great depth but it is easy to understand and follow. And he has a tone of videos.


----------



## snell (Jan 19, 2016)

Rick Shiels
Peter Finch
Quest Golf

But at the weekend i stumbled across Fired Eggs Golf.....its the funniest YouTube channel ive came across, pure entertainment. There are no course vlogs to speak of, just some hilarious vids and golf raps........gotta be seen to be believed.


----------



## richart (Jan 19, 2016)

I like Finch and Shiels, and having had a chat with them at the H4H day last year, they seem genuinely nice guys. Happy to keep in the background, and no big egos.

I watch some of Mark Crossfields course Vlogs, as he plays some decent courses which I like to see. Not keen when he plays with the bloke from My Golf Travel. I like to watch Pro's play and not an eight handicapper. Best vlogs are with Buzza, Pickard and Lockey.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 20, 2016)

I used to like Rick Shiels but went right of him when he started begging on his vlogs for someone to give him a car , plus his club reviews are all hit it as far as possible with a 30 yard hook, not the best


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 20, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			I used to like Rick Shiels but went right of him when he started begging on his vlogs for someone to give him a car , plus his club reviews are all hit it as far as possible with a 30 yard hook, not the best
		
Click to expand...

I think that does highlight a difference between Shiels and Crossfield when they test clubs. As you say Shiels just tries to knock the living daylights out of everything, often ending up with a strong draw to put it politely. Where as Crossfield is many yards shorter, especially with the drivers and woods, but often as not very accurate.  So you could argue that Crossfield's hits are a bit more realistic to what would happen on the course.

I did see someone once (can't remember if it was Shiels or Crossfield) do a test where they took the dispersion left or right off the length, which I thought was a decent way of doing it.  Surprised they do not do that more.

As for the car begging then I think it was done in jest and not to be taken that seriously.


----------



## Mozza73 (Jan 20, 2016)

Mike Malaska
Mark Crossfield


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jan 20, 2016)

snell said:



			But at the weekend i stumbled across Fired Eggs Golf.....its the funniest YouTube channel ive came across, pure entertainment. There are no course vlogs to speak of, just some hilarious vids and golf raps........gotta be seen to be believed.
		
Click to expand...

Love Fried Eggs as well! They've just released a new one today about counterfeit drivers...nails some people I see at the range down to the tee! Check it out you won't be disappointed


----------



## Crawfy (Jan 20, 2016)

As I look to my local pro for my tuition, I just watch these guys more for entertainment than anything else.
Having met Sheils & Finch I can vouch that they are gentlemen, however I do prefer watching Finch. 
I think his 'talking heads' vlogs are great, and was very impressed with his recent one where he gave some background on himself and his journey to where he is now.
Some may self indulgent, I just saw a guy being honest and open. It deffo struck a cord with me.
The great thing is that these guys are all available...just wish there was such exposure to golf when I was a kid.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2016)

Tired of Crossfield these days. Too self indulgent. I prefer Shiels and Finch and also the meandmygolf channel


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Tired of Crossfield these days. Too self indulgent. I prefer Shiels and Finch and also the meandmygolf channel
		
Click to expand...

Thought you would like Crossfield being self indulgent yourself


----------



## User20205 (Jan 20, 2016)

Swinger pointed me in the direction of Bruce Brian Billings. He pretty much goes under the radar, but he knows his stuff about the golf swing.

I believe he unofficially advisers a few pga tour players and maybe the reason Phil mick and butch parted company. Check out his you tube channel:thup:


----------



## User20205 (Jan 20, 2016)

http://youtu.be/SMaS7f0JyZI


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

therod said:



http://youtu.be/SMaS7f0JyZI

Click to expand...

:rofl: 

Winner :whoo:


----------



## Region3 (Jan 21, 2017)

Old thread I know but didn't want to start a new one and couldn't find anything more recent.

Just a couple of observations:

Rick Shiels has a few videos online where he managed to get a space in the Abu Dhabi pro-am, playing with Danny Willett.
I've not been an admirer of Willett up to now, but he comes across very well interacting with his PP's and being very helpful with tips and reading greens. Will see him in a different light now.

I was never a fan of Crossfield's videos even though he impressed me most of all the youtubers with his knowledge of the golf swing, but I watched one of his recent daily ones because I was interested in the title.
His new (or new to me at least) format for his daily videos is very good. It sort of flits about from bit to bit and location to location, and keeps it interesting imo.
Still a bit "brah", but nowhere near as annoying as it was the last time I watched.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2017)

Dan Whittaker - very good and in depth swing knowledge

Golf Vlogs UK - fun format

Chris Ryan Golf


----------



## snell (Jan 21, 2017)

Region3 said:



			Old thread I know but didn't want to start a new one and couldn't find anything more recent.

Just a couple of observations:

Rick Shiels has a few videos online where he managed to get a space in the Abu Dhabi pro-am, playing with Danny Willett.
I've not been an admirer of Willett up to now, but he comes across very well interacting with his PP's and being very helpful with tips and reading greens. Will see him in a different light now.

I was never a fan of Crossfield's videos even though he impressed me most of all the youtubers with his knowledge of the golf swing, but I watched one of his recent daily ones because I was interested in the title.
His new (or new to me at least) format for his daily videos is very good. It sort of flits about from bit to bit and location to location, and keeps it interesting imo.
Still a bit "brah", but nowhere near as annoying as it was the last time I watched.
		
Click to expand...

I've always liked Willet....but he went up even further in my estimations after watching that.

I remember watching shiels playing on a pro am with tyrell Hatton last year or the year before and he came across terrible imo. Danny was a polar opposite....seemed to be going the extra mile to help his pp's

As for crossfield....still a bell end :lol:


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 21, 2017)

Crossfield, Finch and Sheils for me, especially when theyre playing abroad in the sun when's it's chucking down outside. 

Tried Me and my golf but found their matching outfits beyond cringey.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 21, 2017)

Bazzatron said:



			Tried Me and my golf but found their matching outfits beyond cringey.
		
Click to expand...

Grown men in (I'm assuming) their 30s wearing flat billed baseball caps &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 21, 2017)

Started following some new guys..pgalife365

Still very raw, but content seems interesting and improving all the time


----------



## User20205 (Jan 21, 2017)

Was gonna dig this up. There's a recent addition to the 'golfing youtubers'. He may not be a pro, but he's on a mission.

Fair play homer :thup:


----------



## snell (Jan 21, 2017)

therod said:



			Was gonna dig this up. There's a recent addition to the 'golfing youtubers'. He may not be a pro, but he's on a mission.

Fair play homer :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Homers on youtube?


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 21, 2017)

therod said:



			Was gonna dig this up. There's a recent addition to the 'golfing youtubers'. He may not be a pro, but he's on a mission.

Fair play homer :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Shut the front Door!!


----------



## User20205 (Jan 21, 2017)

snell said:



			Homers on youtube?
		
Click to expand...

Yep he's got a channel. Along the same lines as the blog I believe


----------



## snell (Jan 21, 2017)

therod said:



			Yep he's got a channel. Along the same lines as the blog I believe
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, I'll check it out


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2017)

Go on then. It's Three Off The Tee.


Please play nicely :cheers:


----------



## User20205 (Jan 21, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Go on then. It's Three Off The Tee.


Please play nicely :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with it homer, can you get a course vlog with a current European tour player....that's the challenge


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2017)

therod said:



			Good luck with it homer, can you get a course vlog with a current European tour player....that's the challenge 

Click to expand...

I might get a practice session with Brett Rumford as he's sometimes around the club in the summer. Is that good enough?


----------



## User20205 (Jan 21, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I might get a practice session with Brett Rumford as he's sometimes around the club in the summer. Is that good enough?
		
Click to expand...

That would be a cracking start. I do enjoy the course vlogs that most of these fellas do on YouTube. I'll have another channel to look in on


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 21, 2017)

Link doesn't work Martin


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			Link doesn't work Martin
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for heads up. Should be fine now.....I hope


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 21, 2017)

Good luck homer.   get some chipping/pitching  videos done.  Linear and old school.   


White writing quite hard to read on your video.   if you use the same set up, try black text and use the white wall on your left shoulder as the background.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 21, 2017)

Quite like Sheils, and Finch is ok. They're good together for light entertainment too. Crossfield uses 5000 words when 100 will do, and I've gone off him.


----------



## Crow (Jan 21, 2017)

I've been watching Average Golfers lately, Scratch Sumner is the bee's.


----------



## Capella (Jan 22, 2017)

Crow said:



			I've been watching Average Golfers lately, Scratch Sumner is the bee's.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I discovered their channel a while ago as well and really enjoy their vlogs.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 22, 2017)

Good luck with the venture Mr HJS. You a much braver man than me Gungerdin. Anyway I could not afford the 10 extra lbs the camera allegedly puts on you.


----------



## Jungle (Jan 22, 2017)

Crossfield is my favourite. Very opinionated but I think most of the time he is generally spot on.

I watch some of Shiels and Finch. Shiels can be a bit two dimensional and can only smack big hooks. I think Finch can come across a bit awkward if not creepy &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Good luck with the venture Mr HJS. You a much braver man than me Gungerdin. Anyway I could not afford the 10 extra lbs the camera allegedly puts on you.
		
Click to expand...

I've posted another from a swing MOT yesterday. Fortunately the quality isn't great, but good enough to see what the swing is like and what we worked on. I'm also claiming I had four layers on which "bulked" me up"


----------



## pendodave (Jan 23, 2017)

Crossfire has upped his game recently imho. Worth taking another look at. As an example, he's just put up a thought provoking video explaining why shots go varying degrees of wide depending on loft, and how different styles of irons have similar left/right dispersion, but different long/short

Obv some of his vlogs are still a bit marmite, but his serious stuff is more original than a lot of the other stuff out there.


----------



## S17er (Jan 24, 2017)

Shawn Clements was a pioneer of his sort of stuff and still tend to look for his videos if want to know about a particular swing issue.


----------



## Mozza73 (Jan 24, 2017)

Tony Luczak, Mike Malaska, Mark Crossfield.


----------



## snell (Jan 24, 2017)

pendodave said:



			Crossfire has upped his game recently imho. Worth taking another look at. As an example, he's just put up a thought provoking video explaining why shots go varying degrees of wide depending on loft, and how different styles of irons have similar left/right dispersion, but different long/short

Obv some of his vlogs are still a bit marmite, but his serious stuff is more original than a lot of the other stuff out there.
		
Click to expand...

I just find him arrogant


----------



## richart (Jan 24, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I've posted another from a swing MOT yesterday. Fortunately the quality isn't great,
		
Click to expand...

Do they call you the 'Shadow' now ? 

You still seem to be standing up as you hit the ball, with your head rising up. Is that going to be worked on in your lessons ?


----------



## turkish (Jan 24, 2017)

My Mrs said if she ever got onto room 101 she would put all golfing youtubers in


----------



## PaulyMcK (Jan 24, 2017)

To begin with I followed Me and My Golf, but I have quickly dropped them and mainly just watch Rick Shiels and Peter Finch.

I usually only get time to watch them during my lunch break at work. Mainly for the course vlogs and equipment tests. After reading through this thread, I will look out for some suggestions especially Fried Eggs Golf. :thup:


----------



## Junior (Jan 24, 2017)

I don't know why I dislike myself for watching these but I really enjoy them.   I think its because I feel like a bit of groupie which makes me uncomfortable. 

 I enjoy Shiels, Finch, Improve My Golf and Matt Fryer Golf.  Mostly for the North West connection and that they play courses I'm familiar with.  Matt Fryer (and his dad Adrian) are really highly regarded teachers too. 

 I like the Me and My golf and the Crossfield lesson / swing advice.  I think Crossfields on course stuff has gone way down hill though.  Why do I want to watch him (or any of the others) knock it round a course in France, America or Spain on a jolly from Your Golf Travel .  I prefer the UK stuff.


----------



## DRW (Jan 24, 2017)

I quite like Be better golf :-

https://www.youtube.com/user/bdevore76/videos

Some of his older stuff with Monte or with other golf pros is great to listen to.

Also quite like this new account, golf journey to Pro :-

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChyQ4UV9bApDrpNONCYL1xQ/videos

Hopefully these links work.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 24, 2017)

Junior said:



			I don't know why I dislike myself for watching these but I really enjoy them.   I think its because I feel like a bit of groupie which makes me uncomfortable. 

 I enjoy Shiels, Finch, Improve My Golf and Matt Fryer Golf.  Mostly for the North West connection and that they play courses I'm familiar with.  Matt Fryer (and his dad Adrian) are really highly regarded teachers too. 

 I like the Me and My golf and the Crossfield lesson / swing advice.  I think Crossfields on course stuff has gone way down hill though.  Why do I want to watch him (or any of the others) knock it round a course in France, America or Spain on a jolly from Your Golf Travel .  I prefer the UK stuff.
		
Click to expand...


I love them.  I treat it as an on demand golf channel.  Got about 80 or more subscriptions.  Some daily, some less frequent.  There is always something to have a nosey at be it swing tips, swing analysis, club reviews or course vlogs. 

When herself is watching some tripe like 'bones', in goes an earphone and away I go.


----------



## larmen (Jan 24, 2017)

PaulyMcK said:



			To begin with I followed Me and My Golf, but I have quickly dropped them and mainly just watch Rick Shiels and Peter Finch.
		
Click to expand...

That! Basically. Sometimes a Crossfield, but I skip a lot there.

I really like the sessions Rick is doing with Dan Whittaker.
I don't really watch any gear reviews. I would possibly watch some if I would be in the market for something, but I don't care about different drivers. It's more a mixture of picking a tip up here and there, and being entertained.


----------



## davidg2010uk (Jan 24, 2017)

My favourites:
Mark Crossfield
Peter Finch
Rick Shiels
ImproveMYGOLF 
Three Off The Tee
Buzza Golf
Meandmygolf


----------



## pendodave (Jan 24, 2017)

larmen said:



			I really like the sessions Rick is doing with Dan Whittaker.
		
Click to expand...

Since Shiels introduced Dan, I just go straight to Dan W. Really good stuff. Organ grinders and monkeys spring to mind...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2017)

Dan Whittaker is excellent, especially his lessons. Very thorough with all the tech he uses but very clear in what he tries to get over and change and the videos are very watchable


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 16, 2017)

came across golf vlogs uk. funny guy, good golfer. close your eyes and its Peter Kay. well worth a look


----------



## richy (Mar 16, 2017)

Has anyone noticed a certain golf youtuber has got the right hump with a few of the mainstream mags lately?


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 16, 2017)

Not really surprising when they're liking tweets from this guy:

https://twitter.com/marktosspot


----------



## gmhubble (Mar 17, 2017)

Peter Finch is a great presenter and talks through things well - always my go to guy

Rick Shiels is good but repetitive - accidentally gets on your nerves sometimes

Teeuplo makes me laugh all the time


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			came across golf vlogs uk. funny guy, good golfer. close your eyes and its Peter Kay. well worth a look
		
Click to expand...

Top guy and I'm trying to get a game on with him and his mate Barry Edwards later in the summer and nick some fivers from the Bolton mafia


----------



## Junior (Mar 17, 2017)

I've mentioned before, I don't know why I don't like myself for enjoying them but I do.  I think they are great.  Garyinderry summed it up nicely in that its basically a golf channel!  It's good in the Winter evenings to watch them whilst the missus is watching whatever guff she watches.  

The only video's I do not watch are the "oooooo look what free swag we have been given now".  The "unboxing" of all the awesome free clothing, shoes, clubs they get sent to use.  Yes, I admit, its part jealousy but also blatant marketing that I don't want to be taken in by.


----------



## Dasit (Mar 17, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Not really surprising when they're liking tweets from this guy:

https://twitter.com/marktosspot

Click to expand...

wow that is a seriously pathetic man.


----------



## kandrew (Mar 17, 2017)

To ease me through the winter i found a couple of youtubers from down under that do course logs:

aussie golf reviewer - the latest vlogs have flightscope data on some holes as well as drone shots
the journey - this is more of an acquired taste and possibly not work safe

There is something about seeing a kangaroo on a course that makes smile.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Mar 17, 2017)

I like a couple of the GoPro Gold vids about Monday Qualifiers in the US.


----------



## Robobum (Mar 18, 2017)

I love Homers channel. Absolutely hilarious. Latest one is bantz tastic from the jolly boys


----------



## Sats (Mar 18, 2017)

Dasit said:



			wow that is a seriously pathetic man.
		
Click to expand...

With you on that one, I know not a lot of people like Mark, but to create an entire social media account dedicated to hating him is weird. That guy needs a life....


----------



## richy (Mar 18, 2017)

Robobum said:



			I love Homers channel. Absolutely hilarious. Latest one is bantz tastic from the jolly boys
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## User20205 (Mar 18, 2017)

Robobum said:



			I love Homers channel. Absolutely hilarious. Latest one is bantz tastic from the jolly boys
		
Click to expand...

It reminds me of an outreach programme from a day release mental home. 'Plowing my own furrow,skin like a rhino' etc etc but that is some crazy mental stuff.


----------



## Capella (Mar 19, 2017)

Dasit said:



			wow that is a seriously pathetic man.
		
Click to expand...


agreed 100%

I mean, yes, Crossfield is a bit of a marmite character, I normally don't watch him, and if I do, he does get on my nerves quickly, but there is no doubt he is a very hard working and knowledgeable guy who invests a lot of time and effort into his channel. This guy, on the other hand, is just pathetic. I didn't even manage to watch more than 2 minutes of his video before I had to turn it off. Unbelievable.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 19, 2017)

Capella said:



			agreed 100%

I mean, yes, Crossfield is a bit of a marmite character, I normally don't watch him, and if I do, he does get on my nerves quickly, but there is no doubt he is a very hard working and knowledgeable guy who invests a lot of time and effort into his channel. This guy, on the other hand, is just pathetic. I didn't even manage to watch more than 2 minutes of his video before I had to turn it off. Unbelievable.
		
Click to expand...

Think Crossfield's gripe is that GM follow this guy, who publicly abuses MC's family, on twitter.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 19, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			Think Crossfield's gripe is that GM follow this guy, who publicly abuses MC's family, on twitter.
		
Click to expand...

If so, they should be thoroughly&#8203; ashamed of themselves. Being associated with this kind of nonsense is not big or clever. Whatever were they thinking of?


----------



## snell (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm not a big crossfield fan...but that guy is seriously overstepping the mark.

Shouldn't be involving family etc.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 19, 2017)

snell said:



			I'm not a big crossfield fan...but that guy is seriously overstepping the mark.

Shouldn't be involving family etc.
		
Click to expand...

As far as I can make out, Today's Golfer have also been chewed out for following this individual.  I wouldn't normally take an interest, but the concept of social media connections is an area of research that I'm interested in.  So, from arguments formed by TG staff, Donald Trump and similar 'controversial' types are followed by millions of people- doesn't mean that you agree with them.

However, this is a very clear case of some people following a twitter account which is designed exclusively to abuse a golf professional.  Fair enough if it was a case of an account being critical of an individual- I'm all up for debate.  But the content on this person's page is quite disgusting.


----------



## Snelly (Mar 19, 2017)

Capella said:



			agreed 100%

I mean, yes, Crossfield is a bit of a marmite character, I normally don't watch him, and if I do, he does get on my nerves quickly, but there is no doubt he is a very hard working and knowledgeable guy who invests a lot of time and effort into his channel. This guy, on the other hand, is just pathetic. I didn't even manage to watch more than 2 minutes of his video before I had to turn it off. Unbelievable.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, a pathetic individual. 

Anyone condoning it is equally so.


----------



## Sats (Mar 20, 2017)

Going at his family is low and anyone condoning it needs to take a look at themselves. Heard that "some" golf media follow this guy as well is truly pathetic


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 20, 2017)

Golf vlogs Uk 
Someone mentioned it on here,funny bloke.


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 20, 2017)

I like Solid Golf with Adrian Fryer - am a little bias as am having lessons off him at the minute. He's a great coach though. They are all instructional vids though.
His son Matt Fryer also has a channel (Matt Fryer Golf) which I also like. He does some with Shiels and Finch. He's A local lad and is the pro at Stockport GC.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2017)

Karl102 said:



			I like Solid Golf with Adrian Fryer - am a little bias as am having lessons off him at the minute. He's a great coach though. They are all instructional vids though.
His son Matt Fryer also has a channel (Matt Fryer Golf) which I also like. He does some with Shiels and Finch. He's A local lad and is the pro at Stockport GC.
		
Click to expand...

Like the Matt Fryer stuff and enjoyed his dad giving him a pitching lesson


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 20, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Like the Matt Fryer stuff and enjoyed his dad giving him a pitching lesson
		
Click to expand...

Just noticed that you're now a vlogger. 
Can we expect to see you teaming up with any other YouTube stars in the future?


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 20, 2017)

Don't really watch many if any youtubers but noticed that a local pro did some video's at our place recently. Not sure how many more will be released or if its just this one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=So4xlOe3I2Q


----------



## Dasit (Mar 20, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Like the Matt Fryer stuff and enjoyed his dad giving him a pitching lesson
		
Click to expand...

Turned off 20 seconds into that intro

You need to cut that down lmao


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Just noticed that you're now a vlogger. 
Can we expect to see you teaming up with any other YouTube stars in the future?
		
Click to expand...

Working on something with Liam (Golf clogs Uk) and his mate Barry Edwards and trying to tie up some details to do something with an online golf company


----------



## Matty6 (Mar 21, 2017)

Sats said:



			Going at his family is low and anyone condoning it needs to take a look at themselves
		
Click to expand...

Very true indeed.

I like what Mark puts out on YouTube. There aren't many areas of the game he hasn't covered over the years.


----------



## carwynedwards9 (Jun 7, 2017)

I follow Rick Shiels, Peter Finch, Crossfield/Lockey, Matt Fryer and me and my golf.

Must say that Crossfield/Shiels/Finch have the best vlogs.

Anyone know why there's beef between MC and Shiels?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 7, 2017)

carwynedwards9 said:



			I follow Rick Shiels, Peter Finch, Crossfield/Lockey, Matt Fryer and me and my golf.

Must say that Crossfield/Shiels/Finch have the best vlogs.

Anyone know why there's beef between MC and Shiels?
		
Click to expand...

Because Crossfield is a knob.


----------



## adasko (Jun 7, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Because Crossfield is a knob.
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit harsh comment about the person you don't know apart  few video from the youtube.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 7, 2017)

adasko said:



			That's a bit harsh comment about the person you don't know apart  few video from the youtube.
		
Click to expand...

I like crossfield. But he certainly has a chip on his shoulder and likes to make snide digs about over tubers and how impartial he is. All the while plastering YouTube with chromesoft and yourgolftravel.


----------



## carwynedwards9 (Jun 7, 2017)

Also I have no idea why Rory still plays with him. The amount of abuse he has to put up with is unbelievable


----------



## vincequest (Jun 7, 2017)

I am a diehard Matt Fryer fan. Haven't explored out much more... nor have felt I needed to!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 7, 2017)

carwynedwards9 said:



			Also I have no idea why Rory still plays with him. The amount of abuse he has to put up with is unbelievable
		
Click to expand...

Think Rory is being paid to be there. As he works for ygt. I'd take the stick for a wage playing golf. 

That being said. If he's a 7 handicapper he must just suffer atrocious nerves!


----------



## richy (Jun 7, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			I like crossfield. But he certainly has a chip on his shoulder and likes to make snide digs about over tubers and how impartial he is. All the while plastering YouTube with chromesoft and yourgolftravel.
		
Click to expand...

He's the biggest example of someone who can dish it out but certainly can't take it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 7, 2017)

richy said:



			He's the biggest example of someone who can dish it out but certainly can't take it.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. 

The guy guy who made a profile just to trash him was pathetic and I can see why it upset crossfield as he started on his family. 

But all all the other stuff he has to grow up with. I like his lesson ideas and the vlogs with pros are good as he tends to behave a little better.


----------



## Dasit (Jun 7, 2017)

Crossfield is a real personality and intelligent.

He explores a lot of new ideas and looks at different angles in golf that I have not come across.


I find most other golf youtubers to be a bit boring, won't name anyone as people get fiercely loyal to social media stars.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 7, 2017)

I like crossfields lessons.   he gets his students to work a lot on feel and actually gets them hitting functional golf shots rather than trying to get them to hit positions.  He is only concerned with shot shape and impact.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 7, 2017)

richy said:



			He's the biggest example of someone who can dish it out but certainly can't take it.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 7, 2017)

Andy Carter is becoming one of my favourites. 
I'd say he looks the best player out of the ones mentioned aswell.


----------



## Junior (Jun 7, 2017)

Loving Golf vlogs uk at the minute.  Fryer and Carters stuff is great too. I think I like them because they are from the NW and recognise the courses.  I've never previously been a fan of crossfields channel but I'm actually really enjoying his daily vlogs.  I can relate to his online lessons better than the rest.  

Finch and Shiels were the two I used to follow the most but I'm finding more and more that I don't watch their stuff more than the others.   Just going too cheesy.  

Is it just me or does everyone feel a golf nerd watching this stuff.......please don't tell me I'm on my own.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 7, 2017)

Junior said:



			Loving Golf vlogs uk at the minute.  Fryer and Carters stuff is great too. I think I like them because they are from the NW and recognise the courses.  I've never previously been a fan of crossfields channel but I'm actually really enjoying his daily vlogs.  I can relate to his online lessons better than the rest.  

Finch and Shiels were the two I used to follow the most but I'm finding more and more that I don't watch their stuff more than the others.   Just going too cheesy.  

Is it just me or does everyone feel a golf nerd watching this stuff.......please don't tell me I'm on my own.
		
Click to expand...

You're not alone &#129299;


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 7, 2017)

Junior said:



			Loving Golf vlogs uk at the minute.  Fryer and Carters stuff is great too. I think I like them because they are from the NW and recognise the courses.  I've never previously been a fan of crossfields channel but I'm actually really enjoying his daily vlogs.  I can relate to his online lessons better than the rest.  

Finch and Shiels were the two I used to follow the most but I'm finding more and more that I don't watch their stuff more than the others.   Just going too cheesy.  

Is it just me or does everyone feel a golf nerd watching this stuff.......please don't tell me I'm on my own.
		
Click to expand...

Not a nerd at all.  Currently studying Brooke Henderson's swing on golfswinghd   .  Good channel.  Always has super quality slow motion swing videos.  No not a nerd at all. :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2017)

Junior said:



			Loving Golf vlogs uk at the minute.  Fryer and Carters stuff is great too. I think I like them because they are from the NW and recognise the courses.  I've never previously been a fan of crossfields channel but I'm actually really enjoying his daily vlogs.  I can relate to his online lessons better than the rest.  

Finch and Shiels were the two I used to follow the most but I'm finding more and more that I don't watch their stuff more than the others.   Just going too cheesy.  

Is it just me or does everyone feel a golf nerd watching this stuff.......please don't tell me I'm on my own.
		
Click to expand...

Big fan of Liam (Golfvlogsuk) and we've been trying hard to get something together between us but distance and especially the way his channel has gone massive for a normal bloke is making it hard. Have suggested H4H day as a guest dependant on places or looking at going up North in September

Like Fryer and Carter too. Fried Eggs from the US is a funny channel too. Still enjoy Peter Finch's stuff but find Rick Shiels has become stale and it's becoming similar to Crossfield and it's about him


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 7, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Big fan of Liam (Golfvlogsuk) and we've been trying hard to get something together between us but distance and especially the way his channel has gone massive for a normal bloke is making it hard. Have suggested H4H day as a guest dependant on places or looking at going up North in September

Like Fryer and Carter too. Fried Eggs from the US is a funny channel too. Still enjoy Peter Finch's stuff but find Rick Shiels has become stale and it's becoming similar to Crossfield and it's about him
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure it's not just you pestering him for a round?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Are you sure it's not just you pestering him for a round?
		
Click to expand...

Got it one :clap: Because you've access to all the conversations haven't you!


----------



## karlcole (Jun 7, 2017)

I like crossfield especially as he challenges the norm. Finch is good as he try's new things. Find Shiels very boring now and churning the same stuff out over and over. The quest for the open seems
To have been forgotten again.
Liam from golf Vlogs is a top bloke I also like Brett Parker when he bothers to upload ha


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 7, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got it one :clap: Because you've access to all the conversations haven't you!
		
Click to expand...

Don't be so touchy Homer. 
You been pestering any of the other Vloggers for a round?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 7, 2017)

I like finch but not keen on shiels, though I liked their trip to golf bidder vlog where they had a monkey each to spend on gear, that golf bidder place looks like a golfers porn shop


----------



## Moff (Jun 8, 2017)

Having read to about page 10 I really cant believe that only one person has mentioned Shaun Clement.


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2017)

carwynedwards9 said:



			Anyone know why there's beef between MC and Shiels?
		
Click to expand...

No real beef, as far as I know. Just different opions on things sometimes and maybe different personalities which don't neccessarily attract each other. But it is usually the followers (on both sides) who blow it up to much more than it is.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 8, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I like finch but not keen on shiels, though I liked their trip to golf bidder vlog where they had a monkey each to spend on gear, that golf bidder place looks like a golfers porn shop 

Click to expand...

Living relatively close I've been many times and yes, it is the proverbial kid in a candy shop. Decent folk run the shop who won't hassle you or try and steer you (but will advise if asked) and there are so many clubs in there, including a few golden oldies and forgotten gems. Also, going in personally has allowed my to haggle prices if I am trading in. If anyone on the Sunningdale trip fancies it on the Saturday (or the day before we play NZ) it's probably about 30-45 minutes from the Woking area depending on rush hour traffic and is very close to the Callaway offices if you fancy a fitting or Odyssey putter fit


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 8, 2017)

In the UK I'd say Crossfield, Me and My Golf and Sheilds are way ahead of the rest as regards the quality of the content. 
They seem to be constantly looking for new ideas to keep it fresh and interesting.

Tbh I don't really watch them as much as I used to, the only two that a find entertaining at the moment are Golf Vlogs UK and Fried Eggs Golf.

The guy from Fried Eggs is talented I can't believe he's got so few subscribers, but then again I only watch these videos for entertainment not tuition.
love his spoof rap videos. 

I wonder what the future is for these guys?


----------



## ger147 (Jun 8, 2017)

I really enjoy watching Mark Crossfield, particularly enjoy his Daily vlogs.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 8, 2017)

I really like MeAndMyGolf, that's the only one I subscribe to. I find them both personable, I like the camaraderie between the two of them, and their golfing advice is usually very clear and easy to follow. I enjoy their other more entertaining content as well, like the challenges they've done - playing an entire hole with a driver, or doing Happy Gilmore swings, just to name two examples. Their iron striking videos have really helped me a lot recently, and previously some of their tips helped my driving as well.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 9, 2017)

just been watching a match play round Dartmouth golf and country club with Crossfield.. Coach Lockie, this pro called James and Buzzman

hmm I dont like crossfield on the course with others.. plays the joker too much.. no class

plus takes forever over his shots!

on tips and that though spot on but not on this video

only watched the whole thing because ive played there and interesting to see


----------



## Region3 (Jun 10, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			just been watching a match play round Dartmouth golf and country club with Crossfield.. Coach Lockie, this pro called James and Buzzman

hmm I dont like crossfield on the course with others.. plays the joker too much.. no class

plus takes forever over his shots!

on tips and that though spot on but not on this video

only watched the whole thing because ive played there and interesting to see
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like quite an old one.

I used to agree with you but he's a lot better now imo.

Also love the daily vlogs. He seems to want people to understand their own swing and how different feelings produce different shots rather than ( as someone else mentioned) hit positions regardless of whether or not it will improve their golf.

Shame it's such a long way from me.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 12, 2017)

[video=youtube_share;Pc775Fnk-S4]https://youtu.be/Pc775Fnk-S4?t=10m4s[/video]

Homer's famous, not for his golf, or his youtube channel, but for spamming Liam plugging his Youtube channel.  (10:05)


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 12, 2017)

Region3 said:



			That sounds like quite an old one.

I used to agree with you but he's a lot better now imo.

Also love the daily vlogs. He seems to want people to understand their own swing and how different feelings produce different shots rather than ( as someone else mentioned) hit positions regardless of whether or not it will improve their golf.

Shame it's such a long way from me.
		
Click to expand...


Can always stay at mine mate no problems


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jun 12, 2017)

carwynedwards9 said:



			Anyone know why there's beef between MC and Shiels?
		
Click to expand...

Guessing because they (Shiels & Finch) entered a space which Crossfield was in already and he might not be too keen on losing views (and monies) to people producing extremely similar content


----------



## Sats (Jun 12, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			Guessing because they (Shiels & Finch) entered a space which Crossfield was in already and he might not be too keen on losing views (and monies) to people producing extremely similar content
		
Click to expand...

Met shiels and finch at wentworth, funny enough they laughed at a bloke who brought up 'If theres beef.' Seems like the fanboys of both are conjuring this up rather than it being factual.


----------



## Dasit (Jun 12, 2017)

Very much doubt there is real beef


fan boys everywhere are obsessed with fake drama


----------



## Hooker (Jun 12, 2017)

If you like golf vlogs, ie watching people play golf search Golfholics on YouTube. 

They are 2 American chaps who play some stunning courses and the production value of their videos is stunning. They are also both great guys and good golfers one off 0-1 & 6hcp.

They recently played pebble beach and for 500usd green fee it was shocking what happened to them. Turned up to play hollow timed and sanded greens without warning and greenkeepers everywhere working around them.

But I love their attitude and they didn't let it spoil their round.


----------



## SteveJay (Jun 12, 2017)

Hooker said:



			If you like golf vlogs, ie watching people play golf search Golfholics on YouTube.
		
Click to expand...

+1 From me........stunning courses and superb camerawork.


----------



## carwynedwards9 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hooker said:



			If you like golf vlogs, ie watching people play golf search Golfholics on YouTube. They are 2 American chaps who play some stunning courses and the production value of their videos is stunning. They are also both great guys and good golfers one off 0-1 & 6hcp.They recently played pebble beach and for 500usd green fee it was shocking what happened to them. Turned up to play hollow timed and sanded greens without warning and greenkeepers everywhere working around them.But I love their attitude and they didn't let it spoil their round.
		
Click to expand...

+1 on this. I subscribed a couple of weeks ago after watching them play with Finch. The courses that they play are awesome and the quality of their videos make it a great watch.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 13, 2017)

Great shout re: Golfholics, just started watching the Pebble vlogs and these guys are awesome. Subscribed!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 13, 2017)

Just watched the Golfholics Pebble Beach one, $500 Looks about $480 too much


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 13, 2017)

Bazzatron said:



			Just watched the Golfholics Pebble Beach one, $500 Looks about $480 too much
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same.

Nice views etc but the course didn't look anything special. Maybe its different in the flesh.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 13, 2017)

[video=youtube;T-9MyScc2FM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-9MyScc2FM[/video]

Just watch this intro, bloody sensational stuff. I could watch their videos all day, fantastic shout from those who recommended!


----------



## SteveJay (Jun 14, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Just watch this intro, bloody sensational stuff. I could watch their videos all day, fantastic shout from those who recommended!
		
Click to expand...

Just shows how far Vlogs have progressed doesn't it. Now, to be decent, you need a good quality drone, and with that you can get the amazing shots as in that video from Golfholics. I see a few of the most popular UK guys have invested in drones.

Suspect that course VLogs will need that technology in the future as standard camera/phone footage, as still offered by many of those mentioned in this thread, will fall out of favour as being too mundane, unless the players themselves can offer something different via personality etc.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 14, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			[video=youtube;T-9MyScc2FM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-9MyScc2FM[/video]

Just watch this intro, bloody sensational stuff. I could watch their videos all day, fantastic shout from those who recommended!
		
Click to expand...


Only slightly related, and nothing to do with youtubers, but it reminded me of possibly the best story on here ever, because it's about the same course.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?32435-6-holes-with-Rory-McIlory


----------



## apj0524 (Jan 24, 2018)

I have stumbled across   Eric Cogorno Golf on Youtube, a lot of it is live lessons on youngsters, on the range on course, that I think is really good, worth a look in my view


----------



## JollyRedDevil (Jan 24, 2018)

Been suffering from the dreaded slice for years.
Came across Christina Ricci and found her extremely useful.
It is mainly aimed towards women but equally applies to men as well.
The three links below (especially the first one) were the best advice/drills that I have ever come across. They may not work for everyone but for me, they were brilliant. They have cured my slice, especially from the driver, overnight. Of course, I still occasionally slice my drives but thatâ€™s because I forget and my swing goes back to the bad old days.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut_kthX0wk8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMYjXaPZRKM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLb1xq8wW0g


----------



## Dasit (Jan 24, 2018)

Anyone follow GGSwingTips?


He has some amazing players on his books. Does live lessons on his channel. Really emphasizes a rotational swing, ala Dustin Johnson.

I tried to take some tips from him but it is tough without supervision.


----------



## User101 (Jan 24, 2018)

Bazzatron said:



			Just watched the Golfholics Pebble Beach one, $500 Looks about $480 too much
		
Click to expand...

Wonder where is in the list of top courses in the world ?


----------



## User20205 (Jan 24, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Wonder where is in the list of top courses in the world ?
		
Click to expand...

Pine Valley NJ. you get on there you'll have some mates. I'd pay for our flights :thup:


----------



## User101 (Jan 24, 2018)

therod said:



			Pine Valley NJ. you get on there you'll have some mates. I'd pay for our flights :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Eh ? Your reply makes no sense to my quote...


----------



## Jensen (Jan 24, 2018)

Really like Chris Ryan, he explains things slowly with great clarity. All too easy to speak too quickly when you explain something that you understand.

Peter Finch is good. Ged Walters does a great series on the "one plane swing"


----------



## Mike07 (Jan 24, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Great shout re: Golfholics, just started watching the Pebble vlogs and these guys are awesome. Subscribed!
		
Click to expand...

Great course vlogs...


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 24, 2018)

Dasit said:



			Anyone follow GGSwingTips?


He has some amazing players on his books. Does live lessons on his channel. Really emphasizes a rotational swing, ala Dustin Johnson.

I tried to take some tips from him but it is tough without supervision.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I do. Some of his video shows are really good. Especially his use of blast motion


----------



## SteveJay (Jan 24, 2018)

I have watched quite a few of those mentioned on this thread......as far as course VLogs are concerned I still like Crossfield (most of the time) and Golfholics (as the courses they play are so different to the UK guys and are stunningly filmed).

To throw in something completely different I have started watching Big Oggie Golf - a beginner but a humble guy who is watchable not because of the golf content, although does include tips from a local pro, but that he is down to earth, a carer for his wife, an artist and, like many of us, trying to lose weight - covers all elements in an engaging way (in my view). Realise it may not appeal to hardened low handicappers, but I can relate to a lot of what he says.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2018)

SteveJay said:



			I have watched quite a few of those mentioned on this thread......as far as course VLogs are concerned I still like Crossfield (most of the time) and Golfholics (as the courses they play are so different to the UK guys and are stunningly filmed).

To throw in something completely different I have started watching Big Oggie Golf - a beginner but a humble guy who is watchable not because of the golf content, although does include tips from a local pro, but that he is down to earth, a carer for his wife, an artist and, like many of us, trying to lose weight - covers all elements in an engaging way (in my view). Realise it may not appeal to hardened low handicappers, but I can relate to a lot of what he says.
		
Click to expand...

Big online friends with John (Big Oggie) and hoping to doing some social media work together in 2018. He's passionate about golf, and more importantly making his channel to appeal to as many people as possible especially women and children. He's very active with his posts and very honest in what he says. A different take but one that works


----------



## ScoopUK (Jan 25, 2018)

Not sure if been mentioned but I really like Maria Palozola's videos. (mygolfinstructor).

Her videos are straight to the point and easy to follow. Bite-sized nuggets of advice. 

If someone takes 10 minutes to explain a simple concept they are either over-complicating it, don't know their subject matter well enough to explain it succinctly or like the sound of their own voice.


----------

